# Negotiating Tatics



## SahilMalik (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I am going to Singapore for negotiating for a project and I am from United States.

Can anyone answer my queries , 
- what are various things I need to be prepared before meeting?
- what are various sensitive things?Issues that i should not speak during meeting?
- Any specific table manners that i have to follow for the Lunch or Dinner?


----------

